# 1966 LEMANS 2 DR HT drivers power window motor replace



## KMart (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi all, has anyone replaced the drivers power window motor? thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## 66 tempest (Jan 17, 2005)

I am guessing, there's not many that have the option of power windows.. very nice addition to have.


----------



## KMart (Dec 20, 2015)

thank you 66 tempest...yes power windows with AC. the PW motor is proving a challenge, thinking the 1/4 glass and window need removed...Happy New Year


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Just going to have to remove the rear trim panel and shine a light in there. a '66 or '67 Fisher body manual would also help. It's been over 20 years since I pulled a set of power window regulators out of that body style of A-body..out of a '67 Skylark. Memory serves right, the motor is mounted onto the regulator with two small hex headed bolts. Have '69 A-body pwr window setups, and '70-72 A-body pwr setups, will look this weekend.


----------



## KMart (Dec 20, 2015)

Thank you Pinion Head


----------

